# REO Adaptor ?



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

Just a quick question, did a search but no info came up !

Do adaptors exist for the Reo, that basically allows you to fit additional atomizers without the need to modify existing Reo. Im in no way wanting to change what i have now. 

Any assistance would be most appreciated.

Thank you


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Nope... but if you have an LP version then pretty much all Attys will fit. What atty are you wanting to put on the REO?


----------



## Riddle (21/1/15)

510 to ego adapter should work. Not sure how deep is the standard reo though


----------



## PeterHarris (21/1/15)

This will work but it will look silly.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... but if you have an LP version then pretty much all Attys will fit. What atty are you wanting to put on the REO?


Not wanting to put anything on just yet, im looking towards the future.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> This will work but it will look silly.


Where does i gets one please kind sir ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## PeterHarris (21/1/15)

This is a 510 to ego adapter I got it with one of my older mods I'm sure some retailers will stock it


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> This is a 510 to ego adapter I got it with one of my older mods I'm sure some retailers will stock it


Would you consider selling this ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## PeterHarris (21/1/15)

U can have it lol was just about to ask were u are based


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> U can have it lol was just about to ask were u are based


Hahaha thanks, im based in Cullinan just outside Pretoria

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

You could have 3 mm shaved of the catch cup to make it low profile, but then your RM2 will have the brass part at the bottom exposed. Will still work, but not look as good. Of course then you could buy a LP RM2 should the looks worry you. And then many other atomizers will fit.
I think @JakesSA will do the hair cut for you. And @Rowan Francis, if I remember correctly. @johan just had his Reo done as weill.

I know you said you don't want to change the Reo, but imo shaving it is a better option than using an adapter. With an adapter your voltage drop will increase and if the Reo falls your risk of damaging the 510 connection is greater. Also will not look good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## PeterHarris (21/1/15)

Ok I'm in Kempton Park if u want to collect I'll send u my address just send me ur number on pm


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> You could have 3 mm shaved of the catch cup to make it low profile, but then your RM2 will have the brass part at the bottom exposed. Will still work, but not look as good. Of course then you could buy a LP RM2 should the looks worry you. And then many other atomizers will fit.
> I think @JakesSA will do the hair cut for you. And @Rowan Francis, if I remember correctly. @johan just had his Reo done as weill.
> 
> I know you said you don't want to change the Reo, but imo shaving it is a better option than using an adapter. With an adapter your voltage drop will increase and if the Reo falls your risk of damaging the 510 connection is greater. Also will not look good.


Or get another Reo ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Or get another Reo !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


That would be an elegant solution too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/1/15)

Or you can get a cyclone - it fits the std reo too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

